# I don't think!



## rupertbrooke

A common usage in English which is used after a statement to indicate an emphatic or ironic negative. Would yesinler do?
'Yes, I should love to go to that party, I don't think!'
'He's a really good guy, I don't think!'


----------



## rupertbrooke

I need help on this one: suggestions have been made for the equivalent of this idiom in Turkish but I don't know which native speakers would think captured the correct nuance. These are some:- tabii, tabii/ hiç sanmam/ sanırım/ zannımca/ Sanmıyorum ya!/ Emin değilim ya!/derdim. Some of these seem to me to be simply straight translations; others to misunderstand the idiom. I need some elucidation.


----------



## Gemmenita

rupertbrooke said:


> A common usage in English which is used after a statement to indicate an emphatic or ironic negative. Would yesinler do?
> 'Yes, I should love to go to that party, I don't think!'
> 'He's a really good guy, I don't think!'





rupertbrooke said:


> I need help on this one: suggestions have been made for the equivalent of this idiom in Turkish but I don't know which native speakers would think captured the correct nuance. These are some:- tabii, tabii/ hiç sanmam/ sanırım/ zannımca/ Sanmıyorum ya!/ Emin değilim ya!/derdim. Some of these seem to me to be simply straight translations; others to misunderstand the idiom. I need some elucidation.



Hello rupert,
I read your post 1, but I really didn't understand what you meant.(red colors)
But your second post clarified a bit your problem.

However I think some correct punctuations in your examples would lead us to get the correct meaning: 
Do you mean:
Yes, I should love to go to that party, *but* I don't think *that I will be able to go*!
He's a really good guy*???!!!* I don't think *so*!
If you meant so(with bold parts) so you can say:
Yes, I should love to go to that party, *but* I don't think *that I will be able to go*! = ... ama gidebileceğimi sanmıyorum.
He's a really good guy*???!!!* I don't think *so*! = ... ???!!! Sanmıyorum.

tabii= sure, for sure
hiç sanmam= I don't think so at all
sanırım = I think....( you have a sentence after)
zannımca= as far as I guess, in my opinion (but in the meaning of guess)....(again you should have a sentence after)
Sanmıyorum ya!= I don't think (so) but with emphasis
Emin değilim ya!= I am not sure (but with emphasis)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks for all this information, Chaton.marchande! First, I meant 'would 'yesinler' be an equivalent' for 'I don't think!'?
Secondly, none of the examples you have given matches what 'I don't think!' means. 
I'll try to rephrase it:- 
"Yes I should really like to go to that party, like hell I would'.
"He's a really nice guy, my eye/my arse!/like hell he is!"
That's what the idiom 'I don't think!' means: it is a strong ironic or emphatic negative, like 'asla' or 'hadi ordan'.
By the way, when we say in English 'I don't think!' We emphasise the 'don't' only, like so:- 'I *DON'T *think'. The word 'think' has no emphasis.


----------



## Reverence

The one I use all the time is, "Haydi oradan!" And feel free to use the mirative for kicks.

"Tabiî, o partiye gitmek için ölürüm. Haydi oradan!"
"Harbiden iyi adammış. Haydi oradan!"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Two points, spot on! I was beginning to despair that I had made this post too opaque when it suddenly dawned upon me that 'like hell/ my eye/ my arse' were near synonyms to 'I don't think!'. So I get confirmation of 'haydi ordan' & a neat way of using the Mirative to support the 'haydi ordan'.
Two more related notes: can 'tabii, tabii' mean 'yeah, right' in a negative sense AND
There was a usage in the '90s, which came from the USA from the "Wayne's World" comedy series with a unique part-druggie, part-surfer, part-moronic  youth vernacular. One of the features of this sub-language was the use of the word 'Not' usually written as (NOT), a convention which served to negate the content or validity of what had been said previously e.g.:- "Wow, what a totally amazing excellent discovery— NOT!" In that argot I will rewrite my examples at the start of this thread:-'Yes, I should love to go to that party--NOT".
'He's a really good guy--NOT".
This usage, I am sure will perhaps appeal especially to Reverence....


----------



## autumndaisy

in a little bit more formal way :Hiç sanmıyorum 
a good alternative   : yok canım 
or : hadi ordan as mentioned above.

HTH


----------



## Gemmenita

Re-hello rupert,
I asked to one on my relatives who is living in USA for the meaning of your expression to understand it first in english!
and now I know what you mean...

For me too, *hadi ordan=haydi oradan= haydi canım sen de* are the most suitable options here.




> And to be more sure about it, I checked in TDK dictionary:
> 
> haydi canım sende  "böyle şey olmaz, sana inanmam" anlamlarında kullanılan bir söz.
> 
> *haydi oradan* 1) kovmak, azarlamak için kullanılan bir söz. 2) haydi canım sende.



I hope I made up my misunderstanding!


----------



## rupertbrooke

I didn't mind your misunderstanding! I learnt a lot from it. Thanks for taking the effort on my behalf. What did your relative say (in Turkish?) to explain it; that might help me as well.


----------



## Gemmenita

rupertbrooke said:


> Two points, spot on! I was beginning to despair that I had made this post too opaque when it suddenly dawned upon me that 'like hell/ my eye/ my arse' were near synonyms to 'I don't think!'. So I get confirmation of 'haydi ordan' & a neat way of using the Mirative to support the 'haydi ordan'.
> Two more related notes: can 'tabii, tabii' mean 'yeah, right' in a negative sense (...)
> a convention which served  to negate the content or validity of what had been said previously e.g.:- "Wow, what a totally amazing excellent discovery— NOT!" In that argot I will rewrite my examples at the start of this thread:-'Yes, I should love to go to that party--NOT".
> 'He's a really good guy--NOT".




Hello rupert,
He agreed too with what I said in my post . 
By the way, besides all what is said above, one expression also came to my mind with the usage of "to negate the content or validity of what had been said previously"
and is " Yok artık, daha neler!" or just " daha neler!", I don't know whether this expression will also işine yarar or not.(I think it can be used, of course with a _strict or ironic intonation_ upon the case and the meaning of previous sentence)


----------



## bahama

Someone asked me, "Türkiye'de laiklik elden gidiyor mu?"
How do I reply, "I don't think so."?
I'm guessing "Sanmıyorum." or "Sanmam." Which one is better here?


----------



## shafaq

Both work fine there.


----------



## Cagsak

rupertbrooke said:


> A common usage in English which is used after a statement to indicate an emphatic or ironic negative. Would yesinler do?
> 'Yes, I should love to go to that party, I don't think!'
> 'He's a really good guy, I don't think!'


Yersen would work better  
O gerçekten iyi bir adam, yersen!
Hükümet çok başarılı, yersen!
The real meaning of Yersen is: if you eat. But we use it in the sarcastic contexts.


----------

